# The longest ride in Uber History



## jerseyboys (Jan 14, 2016)

No tip. She made $9 an hour. From Virginia to Brooklyn, NY 400 miles 8 hours.

http://nypost.com/2016/12/10/the-longest-ride-in-uber-history/


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

She's an idiot. I had a $270 plus a $20 tip 2.5 hour each way trip last year. Probably 250 miles total and thought it was a bad deal


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

The Virginia rates must be dogsh*t. What a yodeler, people like her are why this gig has become complete crap. Driving a teen to see her BF is not an "adventure" unless your 70 years old and have never left your hometown.


----------



## LA Cabbie (Nov 4, 2014)

DriverX said:


> The Virginia rates must be dogsh*t. What a yodeler, people like her are why this gig has become complete crap. Driving a teen to see her BF is not an "adventure" unless your 70 years old and have never left your hometown.


To be fair she is 64 and in all honesty coming from a place like Virginia this must have been the most exciting thing to happen to her in recent history.


----------



## ginseng41 (Nov 30, 2014)

The rate is $0.80 in Richmond so probably the same in Williamsburg. My one mentioned above was in VA too at $1.50 a mile and $0.25 a minute. Williamsburg isn't really a bad town though for doing stuff. About an hour from Richmond and 2.5 from DC so plenty of adventures to be had better than a 7.5 hour drive.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

"A New York City yellow cab making the same trip in reverse would cost $1,182." Now THAT price would make the trip completely worthwhile.


----------



## Brooklyn (Jul 29, 2014)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> "A New York City yellow cab making the same trip in reverse would cost $1,182." Now THAT price would make the trip completely worthwhile.


To be fair a cab probably wouldn't keep the meter running on that trip.. probably would just cut a deal.. probably about $700 woulda probably been able to get a cab driver to do it.

Only $32 in tolls and gas? I figured there would be more.. I think the lady might be off on that.. even if she drives a prius how would she manage $32 in gas AND tolls? I understand the customer covers one way but wouldn't she have to pay her way back? let's just minus out $10 in tolls at bare minimum... $22 dollars in gas got her 400 miles?

even worse part is she didn't even eat or drink anything.. probably the worst 15 hours ever lol.


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> To be fair a cab probably wouldn't keep the meter running on that trip.. probably would just cut a deal.. probably about $700 woulda probably been able to get a cab driver to do it.
> 
> Only $32 in tolls and gas? I figured there would be more.. I think the lady might be off on that.. even if she drives a prius how would she manage $32 in gas AND tolls? I understand the customer covers one way but wouldn't she have to pay her way back? let's just minus out $10 in tolls at bare minimum... $22 dollars in gas got her 400 miles?
> 
> even worse part is she didn't even eat or drink anything.. probably the worst 15 hours ever lol.


There aren't any tolls leaving NYC, and if she took 78 to 81 to 83, the only toll is crossing over into PA. Gas in VA is much less expensive than NY/NJ/PA, so I can see how that could happen.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> "A New York City yellow cab making the same trip in reverse would cost $1,182." Now THAT price would make the trip completely worthwhile.


Yes but they're in business to profit


----------



## SibeRescueBrian (May 10, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> Yes but they're in business to profit


I'm pretty sure that's the same reason full-time Uber/Lyft drivers are in it as well.


----------



## UberXTampa (Nov 20, 2014)

Hobbyist!


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SibeRescueBrian said:


> I'm pretty sure that's the same reason full-time Uber/Lyft drivers are in it as well.


Yes,but Uber is UNSUSTAINABLE as a business due to repeated un needed rate cuts & market proliferation well beyond sustainable levels.


----------



## Jermin8r89 (Mar 10, 2016)

I wander what u would do? Thats along game of 20 questions


----------



## driver5494 (Sep 27, 2015)

Old people finally have something to do besides the slot parlor.


----------



## Taxi Driver in Arizona (Mar 18, 2015)

driver5494 said:


> Old people finally have something to do besides the slot parlor.


I've said it many times: Uber is the perfect gig for people who don't really need to make money, i.e. Retirees and bored housewives.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

Last time i drove in nova rates were 1.02. Dunno about rest of va.

I did drive a guy to nyc. Tipped me $300 and gas and paid tolls. Because he was scared of trains and planes.

Kind of got neutered bwcause then the system ended the ride over 200 bux.


----------



## DriverX (Aug 5, 2015)

Brooklyn said:


> To be fair a cab probably wouldn't keep the meter running on that trip.. probably would just cut a deal.. probably about $700 woulda probably been able to get a cab driver to do it.
> 
> Only $32 in tolls and gas? I figured there would be more.. I think the lady might be off on that.. even if she drives a prius how would she manage $32 in gas AND tolls? I understand the customer covers one way but wouldn't she have to pay her way back? let's just minus out $10 in tolls at bare minimum... $22 dollars in gas got her 400 miles?
> 
> even worse part is she didn't even eat or drink anything.. probably the worst 15 hours ever lol.


SHe didn't piss for 16 hours. Not only is she the proud dumbsh*t who won the longest uber she also has the largest bladder.

I hope she reads this site because she needs to know what we think.


----------



## Buckiemohawk (Jun 23, 2015)

In Orlando, dumsits are taking longer rides to Miami and all sorts of areas... Normally huge payouts for cab drivers for pennies


----------



## Lowestformofwit (Sep 2, 2016)

DriverX said:


> SHe didn't piss for 16 hours. Not only is she the proud dumbsh*t who won the longest uber she also has the largest bladder.


Or acute kidney stone blockage?


----------



## Skyblue6 (Nov 16, 2015)

Lowestformofwit said:


> Or acute kidney stone blockage?


being 64, maybe she just dribbled it all away with a loose bladder


----------



## Aztek98 (Jul 23, 2015)

I would not have taken that ride.

Period the end.


----------



## dirtylee (Sep 2, 2015)

That pax had to have been a wanted felon. She specifically avoided cheaper public transportation.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

If I took the ride I would not have just turned around at what? 9pm in Brooklyn. I would have worked some of the NY bar surges before leaving. I also would have picked up on the fact the girl was prepared to spend more money and arranged for gas and compensation dead heading on return trip.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

dirtylee said:


> That pax had to have been a wanted felon. She specifically avoided cheaper public transportation.


I think they spelled pimp wrong b o y-f r i e n d just doesn't look right. but then again I mot the beast spiller.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

jerseyboys said:


> No tip. She made $9 an hour. From Virginia to Brooklyn, NY 400 miles 8 hours.
> 
> http://nypost.com/2016/12/10/the-longest-ride-in-uber-history/


Also qualifies as a contender for " Lowest Compensation".


----------



## danimal85207 (Feb 17, 2016)

I did a ride last year on XL from Tempe, Arizona to Las Vegas. That fare was $696


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

Lyft4uDC said:


> Last time i drove in nova rates were 1.02. Dunno about rest of va.
> 
> I did drive a guy to nyc. Tipped me $300 and gas and paid tolls. Because he was scared of trains and planes.
> 
> Kind of got neutered bwcause then the system ended the ride over 200 bux.


Are you saying Uber no longer allows trips over a certain amount of miles or certain dollar amounts? "...ended the ride over 200 bux"?? I thought as long as you had a valid card with whatever the trip costs on it, it's go go go as we'll gladly take your money.



DirtyRead said:


> If I took the ride I would not have just turned around at what? 9pm in Brooklyn. I would have worked some of the NY bar surges before leaving. I also would have picked up on the fact the girl was prepared to spend more money and arranged for gas and compensation dead heading on return trip.


Can you work another state that you are not open to within your app? I live in MD and I get a DAILY text telling me that I can PU in DC, and VA. This is/was in preparation for the possibly Uber exit from Maryland I am thinking. I was inder the impression that no other states would allow me to PU and DO if I am not listed as being able to do so. Feel free to educate me as if they do leave Maryland, well I might have to think out of my box... errrr... state.


----------



## danimal85207 (Feb 17, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> Are you saying Uber no longer allows trips over a certain amount of miles or certain dollar amounts? "...ended the ride over 200 bux"?? I thought as long as you had a valid card with whatever the trip costs on it, it's go go go as we'll gladly take your money.
> 
> Can you work another state that you are not open to within your app? I live in MD and I get a DAILY text telling me that I can PU in DC, and VA. This is/was in preparation for the possibly Uber exit from Maryland I am thinking. I was inder the impression that no other states would allow me to PU and DO if I am not listed as being able to do so. Feel free to educate me as if they do leave Maryland, well I might have to think out of my box... errrr... state.


You can only take requests from your own state I believe. After my Vegas drop off, I tried logging on to work but that was not allowed


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

danimal85207 said:


> You can only take requests from your own state I believe. After my Vegas drop off, I tried logging on to work but that was not allowed


I can PU and DO in 3 areas - VA, DC and MD as they are kinda connected in what it termed here as the DMV - not to be confused with the Department of Motor Vehicles which has been renamed MVA here - (District of Columbia, not a state, as most know), Maryland and Virginia. I have read that I can PU in Delaware too but I will have to confer with my DMV folks on this for sure or Uber which be the last of the last resort.


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> Are you saying Uber no longer allows trips over a certain amount of miles or certain dollar amounts? "...ended the ride over 200 bux"?? I thought as long as you had a valid card with whatever the trip costs on it, it's go go go as we'll gladly take your money.
> 
> You know what I did not think about the out of state issue. I drive in California and only thought about the distance . I could drive 3x the miles and still be in state. But I think you are right.


----------



## LadyDi (Nov 29, 2015)

DirtyRead yes?


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

LadyDi said:


> DirtyRead yes?


I don't know what happened there. Might be all the things I love about pool. But I think it was an accident.


----------



## EX_ (Jan 31, 2016)

tohunt4me said:


> Also qualifies as a contender for " Lowest Compensation".


Is there a cool-looking badge for that?


----------



## DirtyRead (Oct 2, 2016)

EX_ said:


> Is there a cool-looking badge for that?


Damn straight there is look⬇


----------

